# Hi



## AnonAndAnon (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi, I'm new here. Been reading for a while and wanted to post my situation to get some feedback on some with more life experience than me


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

welcome - there are LOTS of folks on this site that can help out and have seen just about everything! Post in the correct forum when you get access. Use what you can, ignore the rest!


----------

